# Videos: Computer => Tivo



## Jakefrediani (Dec 26, 2005)

Is there any why that I can transfer movies that I make for school to my TiVo?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

http:// www. deal data base .com /forum/ showthread.php?s=&threadid=21915&perpage=1


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivo to go does this too does it not?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> tivo to go does this too does it not?


the MFSFTP work too right?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

mfsftp will only insert .ty or .tmf files, so you would have to convert to ty before inserting with mfsftp


----------



## Backdraft (Jun 19, 2005)

In reference to MikeMars post, does this "Videora" work with a hacked DirecTivo as well?


Mike


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Generally, Videora converts to a tivo compliant MPEG 2. Specifically for TiVo go back, or other things.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I want to my files avi's into tmf/ty how do I do that?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm bringing an ancient thread back to life because I was able to insert a few random video files into my Tivo! 

I was able to take an Xvid encoded VBR MPEG and:
- Convert to standard MPEG with Videora application
- Split the file using TyTool
- Use mplex to create a TY file out of the tytool output
- Upload using to Tivo using MFS_FTP
- Watch on my TV!

Even though I was successful I am very unhappy with the process. Its very labor intensive and takes way too much time. I need your help to automate or improve the process. 

By mistake I found something that may be of interest to all of you. I accidentally used a 16:9 source video which ended up compressed horizontally on the TV. Luckily I could tell the TV to stretch back to 16:9 which had the added benefit of using the entire horizontal resolution for video data instead of black bars. The picture was noticeably better!


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of TiVo do you have? If you have a SD Directv Tivo, you can use TivoServer. It automatically formats avi, or mpeg files while it's transferring to the Tivo.

If you can't use TivoServer, or you're looking for something different, rbautch has a nice little .bat file you can use with a version of ffmpeg that converts to the ty format. His .bat file will automate much of what you want to do. This can all be found at the other forum, and can't be discussed in detail here. Search for threads started by rbautch, and you'll find some interesting stuff.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

ciper said:


> I was able to take an Xvid encoded VBR MPEG and:
> - Convert to standard MPEG with Videora application
> - Split the file using TyTool
> - Use mplex to create a TY file out of the tytool output
> ...


You could combine your first three steps into one step if you use the ty-enabled version of ffmpeg that Hellfish mentioned.


----------

